# NBA Regular Season Game 27: Houston Rockets @ New Orleans Hornets



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

no game thread?

Look for a great game from TMac as he tries to make up to his teammates for his second-half absence yesterday.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright I didn't check the boxscore yet, but I'll go ahead and guarantee us a win. It's about time we pull one off, and T-Mac's gonna wanna pull off a big game to make up for ditching the team last night.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Alright I didn't check the boxscore yet, but I'll go ahead and guarantee us a win. It's about time we pull one off, and T-Mac's gonna wanna pull off a big game to make up for ditching the team last night.



Haha you had a nice run there YM (6 -1), but you might wanna check the box score next time first, down 26 - 11 already


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Did anyone hear moocie yelling at swift, he was "like move it move it" swift is getting no respect :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jamez52637 said:


> Haha you had a nice run there YM (6 -1), but you might wanna check the box score next time first, down 26 - 11 already


Holy crap we suck....

well seems like we've made a run, 28-21 now. Impossible is nothing!


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Holy crap we suck....
> 
> well seems like we've made a run, 28-21 now. Impossible is nothing!


last season we were 12 -14 at the point, so we only down 2 games actually, but the thing is, this is like the weekest schedual for the whole season, it was suppose to be our turn around point, i mean if we were playing DET, SAS, MIA, DAL, and the other good team and we lose that's okay, but now, when yao come back, we gota play those tough teams, i must say this doesn't look good for us....
but hey, IMPOSSIBLE IS NOTHING


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

we straight up suck


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Stro seems like he's doing a good job at the boards, but he's gotta convert more shots...
only down by 4 at half!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

calm down.. tmac is scoring good and we're only down by 4.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

and we take the lead!

Stro seems to be finally stepping up


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

wow its the 4th and theres only been 10 post... thats got to be a record low


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

swift is having a monster game....

i think this is what everyone expected out of swift


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> wow its the 4th and theres only been 10 post... thats got to be a record low


no, we've had worse... I'm sure a lot of ppl will come in and post after the game

Stro had a double double by 3rd Q, very good. Too bad Head can't hit anything today....

This is ours to win!


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

mcgrady is certainly making up for yesterday...even tho he really doesnt need to justify leaving to witness the birth of his child.

If only he can post these numbers till yao comes back, the rockets should not be in too bad of a position come february.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

curse that Rasual Butler! :curse:

It's T-Mac time again, now or never....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

luther seems to be shooting very poorly, 1-9. either he is losing his shot or his looks arent as good without yao there


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac chokes!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

and thats a loss.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Stupid Swift is such a scrub. JVG gets him an easy layup and of course he blows it. What a loser.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

..... so close.... even my guarantees aren't working anymore 

well, at least there are some positives out of this game... but crap, cant' believe we lost to the Hornets TWICE this season already....


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

swift=crap!! s***! we were damn close!!

edit: 26pts,13rbs?... I take back what I said! just watched the last min!! anyways, he should've made that layup  .


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i think swift was fouled on that layup.. was i just seeing things?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

man IMPOSSIBLE IS NOTHING...but when swift is on your team, that does not hold...i cant believe he missed.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

what's wrong with Head? He's not doing well recently.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

man... JVG looked like he had been crying before they interviewed him...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

When is DA expected be back?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

missed the game, but I think no way should we blame Swift. Without his 26/13, we'd have been blown out. Anyway, it's really sad to lose to Hornets TWICE in a season.


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

Head is in a slump. His shot has been bad since that 20 point performance.


----------

